# Is anyone embarrassed about the music they listen to?



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm not sure where to post this, but this is just a general question I have. I used to listen to rap and underground hip hop type music, artists like aesop rock, atmosphere, el-p, or kottonmouth kings. But now I'm 28 and rarely listen to rap or hip-hop type music and mostly listen to pop artists or indie type artists. Artists like Sia, Of Monsters and Men, Lorde, Adele. And the 3 latests artists that I really like are Halsey and Kalieda, and Odesza.

I'm really embarrased about the kind of music and artists that I listen to now because I am a guy and I really like female artists. And they are mostly about love and are all emotional and stuff, and I feel like this is the kind of music that girls are supposed to like not guys.

I like these types of artists and this type of music now because I feel really lonely and and depressed and the female voices are really nice to listen to. And rap or hip-hop just sounds kind of boring to me now.

Is anyone else embarrased about the music that they really enjoy listening to? Should I be embarrased that I really like these artists?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah I get how you feel. I actually like music like that too. Whenever I am at the gym and use Spotify to play music, it will show the album cover art of what I'm listening to if I don't have my screen locked. So people could see A picture of Sia's hair like from the cover of her latest album 1000 forms of fear or like the album covers of lana del rey or lorde lol. I mean I still listen to and enjoy more high paced adrenaline pumping music while I'm there, but frequently I need to play some female vocal pop stuff I'm into.

Its not much of an issue though since I don't really talk to anyone, let alone about music. Conversations about music don't interest me too much. And I can keep my music tastes private unless I know they are fans and I feel like sharing for some reason. I'd probably be pretty honest about my tastes if someone asked directly anyway. I'm not totally ashamed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Music is music. You shouldn't be embarrassed, everybody has their own taste in music. I'm not afraid to admit I like Taylor Swift, One Direction, Justin Bieber, etc.


----------



## roxybudgy (Jan 26, 2015)

I listen to a lot of older music from the 80s and 90s (and even older), but never been embarrassed about that since a lot of people have the same taste. When I used to use LastFM, I would have my play list set to random, but for some odd reason, the song "Let's Talk About Sex" by Salt-N-Pepa, making it appear in my "Top 10" list of songs on LastFM. I like the upbeat pop tune and the lyrics amuse me, but I wouldn't call it one of my top favourite songs. I have since deleted my LastFM account.






On that note, when I'm not listening to older English pop music, I listen to a lot of anime theme songs and Vocaloid music. I'm not very fluent in Japanese, so I'm mainly attracted to the melody, or the nostalgia for anime series I enjoyed.

Since noone else at home speaks Japanese, I'm not usually embarrassed about playing these tunes on my speakers, but I refrain from playing "Ifuudoudou" if my partner's parents are visiting due to the sexually suggestive moaning in the song.


----------



## kicks (Jan 17, 2016)

Most of my embarrassment is from telling people that I like mainstream artists! The hot new thing with people my age is listening to hip hop and rap, and I can appreciate it when they play it, but I never listen to it on my own. I've loved angsty alternative rock, musical theater, swing music, super mainstream pop, etc. I play whatever sounds good to me! And if I find someone who likes one of the genres I do, we can have a nice conversation.

It's such a grab-bag, and it is for everyone, so I don't think you should be judged by your music preferences! It honestly doesn't matter as long as you like it.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Nah, I've never been a fan of country..

Slam!!


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

Sometimes.. I'm a huge 90's underground hip hop head and in recent years people have been calling me a hipster because of it. 

In addition to that I got caught dead listening to the Carpenters outside a bar I used to hang out at with my friend and I'm pretty sure we came off like homos. Lmao


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

*blasts phil colins with the windows down while ridin thru the hood*


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

Nope I listen to the greatest metal music ever.


----------



## someone123 (Jan 12, 2016)

One of my favorite songs of all time.

Other then that, I mostly do listen to similar old music. Rock mostly

*(How do you insert a video from youtube? lol.)*


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

It's kinda embarrassing that I listen to almost exclusively the same artist and I don't go out and explore the musical world much anymore...


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

gopherinferno said:


> *blasts phil colins with the windows down while ridin thru the hood*


Oh heck yeah, gopher, I have a newfound respect for you. Few people realize the awesome sauce that is Phil Collins.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Don't be embarrassed! Music tastes are completely subjective and you don't have any active control over what kind of music you like. Don't deny yourself the things you like just to 'fit in'. You'll never achieve general happiness in life that way. If other people listen to hip hop or rap just because it's 'cool', then that's their problem.


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah, I actually feel rather ashamed of my musical taste. I listen to a lot of J-pop, J-rock, and video game OSTs-- usually songs in other languages, like Yuki Kajiura's stuff or the Nier soundtrack. I like songs in languages I can't understand because I can "fill in" the meaning to suit my mood or train of thought. 

I tend to hide my taste in music around strangers because I fear being written off as a weeb (which I won't deny that I am one) or a weirdo by people who listen to more popular music.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah I do too.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Yeah I have heaps of embarrassing musical tastes e.g. musicals, cheesy teen pop like Justin Bieber and Taylor Swift, classical music etc. I guard my musical tastes with such secrecy. I just tell people I don't listen to music period to avoid the conversation lol.


----------



## roxybudgy (Jan 26, 2015)

someone123 said:


> *(How do you insert a video from youtube? lol.)*


Just put the bit after the "watch?v=" in the URL in between the tags.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I noticing that the older I get the more I'm liking pop music. Taylor Swift, Ellie Goulding, Sia, and I even some of One Direction. Even music from my childhood I used to hate, I now actually like it. Mariah Carey is one...how can you not like "Always Be My Baby"?...a younger insecure version of myself obviously didn't. 

I'd say I'm a hardcore Taylor Swift fan. Got all of her albums.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

chaosherz said:


> Yeah I have heaps of embarrassing musical tastes e.g. musicals, cheesy teen pop like Justin Bieber and *Taylor Swift*, classical music etc. I guard my musical tastes with such secrecy. I just tell people I don't listen to music period to avoid the conversation lol.


Taylor's far from cheesy pop. She's well respected by her peers and older artists alike. Indie darling Ryan Adams remade an acoustic version of 1989 because he loved that album so much.


----------



## aralez (Jan 16, 2016)

I get this too but I understand that it is just irrational. 

I hate to tell people I like bands like Fall Out Boy and twenty one pilots as my brain tells me they are associated with "teenage emos going through a phase" and I'm "too old" to listen to them. As a result, I'd be judged for liking them right? Even on the bus with headphones in I'm like "I hope no one can make out what this is" (seriously).

Then I went to a party and literally 50% of the playlist was twenty one pilots.

I'm not really weird at all. I just can't shut up that little voice in my head. And with music being so important to me, and what I spend most of my spare time doing, my reluctance to express my music interests publicly irl is probably quite a hold up for me.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

Not embarrassed but I know my music isn't for everyone. I mean you don't usually do a road trip to Two Steps From Hell, it's usually something a bit less dramatic.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Owlbear said:


> Not embarrassed but I know my music isn't for everyone. I mean you don't usually do a road trip to Two Steps From Hell, it's usually something a bit less dramatic.


Two Steps From Hell?
I know about one song from them, it's called "United We Stand - Divided We Fall".
Heard it the first time in a greatly done KSP video on Youtube.
It fitted perfecty with the theme of the game. :grin2:


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

Orbiter said:


> Two Steps From Hell?
> I know about one song from them, it's called "United We Stand - Divided We Fall".
> Heard it the first time in a greatly done KSP video on Youtube.
> It fitted perfecty with the theme of the game. :grin2:


Sounds familiar - but yeah, them, Audiomachine, John Dreamer, Peter Roe, Adrian von Ziegler, and sometimes Globus or Antti Martikainen. I think the official term is "trailer music" lol


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Yeah, I'm really embarrassed by my musical taste. Everyone makes fun of me for listening to Steven Wilson, King Crimson, Devin Townsend, John Denver, Neil Diamond, Weird Al, Duran Duran, Iron Maiden, Dave Matthews Band, Loreena McKennitt, Pineapple Thief, Frank Zappa, Eminem.

Wait! Oh my god, I just revealed all the artists I'm ashamed of listening to. :O

:grin2:


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Owlbear said:


> Sounds familiar - but yeah, them, Audiomachine, John Dreamer, Peter Roe, Adrian von Ziegler, and sometimes Globus or Antti Martikainen. I think the official term is "trailer music" lol


I personally call it: lauching-payload-to-orbit-and-docking-it-together-music, but that's probably just me. lol


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

not at all. i like what i like and ill play any music i like in front of anyone. I dont like pop to begin with tho. female artist tho, nothing wrong with them. I like a bunch of songs by female artist,.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes with good reason. I dont like any "cool" music. Alot of the people in this thread have listed "cool" bands. If only I could.

I mainly like obscure late 90's and early 00s cheesy pop music (e.gSteps, Five and S club 7). I also like modern day cheesy pop music like 1D, Frozen Soundtrack, Olly Murs and Taylor. But I also love David Bowie and Oasis.

I hate the "what music do you like" question. The worst of all.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I listen to old, campy stuff like ABBA and Madonna. While I don't mind gushing about my favorite music online, in real life I'm a little embarrassed to mention it. No one (besides people who know me well) takes me seriously when I name off my favorite artists.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Absolutely not. I'm proud of the music i listen to because i know it's awesome and i don't care how popular it is or isn't. I do have some guilty pleasures, but i don't feel embarrassed about it.

But i can see why you would be embarrassed if you listen to Justin Bieber or Lady Gaga .


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I constantly daydream scenes from my stories, so I love trailer music (that dramatic orchestral/choir music you hear in movie trailers/advertisements) and similar types of music.

Here's a good example of "trailer music":






There's also a vocal version which I love just as much:






Whenever I would play such music in my mother's car on trips, she would get irritated, tell me to turn it down (her passive-aggressive way of telling me to turn it off), and would express relief if I chose to just listen to it on headphones instead (I'd been trying to share it with her, so this defeated the purpose).

I also once told my former psychologist that I like trailer music (and explained what it is, since most people don't know). She said, "That's weird," and that was it.

Needless to say, yes, I'm quite embarrassed about the music I listen to. 

...

Nobody should ever have to be ashamed of something they enjoy, something that sparks their passion. Everybody should feel welcome to share that joy with others and receive joy and interest in return. Unfortunately, the world doesn't work that way. I've gotten nothing but ridicule, ignoring, and bored reactions from trying to share ANYTHING that stirs my passions, whether it be music or my writing or whatever. So I keep it all to myself. This was one big thing that led to me developing SA in the first place...I just got told to shut up and stop bothering people so often that I finally learned to do so. :sigh

No, you should not feel ashamed of your tastes. But society is stupid. People are judgemental when they really shouldn't be. I don't understand why it's such a crime to really care about something that might not be considered the norm.

Ironically, if you followed the norm, you'd get criticism for that, too!



gopherinferno said:


> *blasts phil colins with the windows down while ridin thru the hood*





zonebox said:


> Oh heck yeah, gopher, I have a newfound respect for you. Few people realize the awesome sauce that is Phil Collins.


I'm not sure if you guys are being serious but will just assume you are. Because I would totally blast Phil Collins music into the world if I had the guts. *There should be more Phil Collins!
*

ETA:



Owlbear said:


> Sounds familiar - but yeah, them, Audiomachine, John Dreamer, Peter Roe, Adrian von Ziegler, and sometimes Globus or Antti Martikainen. I think the official term is "trailer music" lol


:blank

*falls in love a little*


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Not really. I have quite varied tastes nowadays, I like what I like. When I was younger I was very specific about listening to just certain genres and mainstream pop music was especially uncool and embarrassing. Grew out of that attitude.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah, totally. I'm embarrassed about anything that shows my personality, and what music you listen to is such a big part of a personality. I avoid the topic at all costs.


----------



## Nozz (Oct 6, 2015)

Not really, no. I haven't met many people who also like the music I do, but that's more disappointing than embarrassing.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

I used to be in my teens because i loved "unpopular" music.
Now Im not embarrassed. I gladly shove my perv..diverse music taste on people's faces.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> I also once told my former psychologist that I like trailer music (and explained what it is, since most people don't know). She said, "*That's weird*," and that was it.
> 
> :blank
> 
> *falls in love a little*


What was wrong with that woman :O That stuff helps me get through the day from working out to cooking.

You just want me for my mp3 library >


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

foe said:


> Taylor's far from cheesy pop. She's well respected by her peers and older artists alike. Indie darling Ryan Adams remade an acoustic version of 1989 because he loved that album so much.


Yes, she has never really had that much cheesy teen pop. I guess it is more the fact that I am not the usual demographic to like Taylor Swift for her music... rather than just the fact that she is Taylor Swift and she is gorgeous lol.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Fangirl96 said:


> Yeah, totally. I'm embarrassed about anything that shows my personality, and what music you listen to is such a big part of a personality. I avoid the topic at all costs.


Same.


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

I prefer female vocalists for the same reasons, but am not embarassed at all. Overall, female voices are a lot more soothing than male voices.


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

So you're one of the only guys who enjoys romance and you feel embarrassed about that? 

Shouldn't guys learn from you???? Be proud of your music.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

theotherone said:


> So you're one of the only guys who enjoys romance and you feel embarrassed about that?
> 
> Shouldn't guys learn from you???? Be proud of your music.


you shouldn't like something if you feel embarrassed about it. Thats how i feel personally. you should be proud of what you like.


----------



## orange2015106 (Jan 15, 2016)

zonebox said:


> Oh heck yeah, gopher, I have a newfound respect for you. Few people realize the awesome sauce that is Phil Collins.


Phil is the GOAT - I get looks from adults when I say that at 22, but it's true.

I love old 80s tunes and classic rock, one-hit wonders etc. I'm not embarrassed by it, but it can be frustrating when most other people your age won't shut up about Drake and Taylor Swift and the "popular from 5 minutes ago" artists


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm not particularly proud of the music I listen to, but it's always nice when someone else likes an artist I like



gopherinferno said:


> *blasts phil colins with the windows down while ridin thru the hood*


If it's In The Air Tonight I think you'll be ok. Maybe Take Me Home too since Bones Thugs N Harmony sampled it.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

A guy can listen to Sheryl Crow right? Every day is a winding road.


----------



## sj86 (Jun 7, 2013)

You should like the artists that you want to listen to. Tastes change with everyone when it comes to music, food, and all kinds of stuff. I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## lost wanderer (Dec 20, 2015)

Sometimes. I swear most lyrics in popular hip hop songs are very mind numbing. They still entertain me though.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Fair question*

shouldn't be embarrassed of what you love... your girlfriend, wife, kids, car, home... or friends...
we all got bound together by music









but people judge on anything... bankruptcy

tune name today: The DnB Sociopath
dug out of radio recordings. Can't seem to record any more. Feature gone. Nice to have a collection


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I am usually embarrassed to tell people I listen to classical music (Mozart mainly). In school the idiots used to make fun of it. But it blows away any other type. I don't like any type of modern popular music, apart from certain individual songs. Since I can't tell people I like classical, they just assume I don't like music at all, which is totally the opposite of the truth.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Uhm No. Why would anyone be?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Just got my BabyMetal album. Totally gonna blast it in my car.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm not neccessarily embarrassed by what I listen to, but I do feel weird telling people my musical tastes. Sometimes it's because the music is so at odds with my character that it catches people by surprise.

Case in point: I usually listen to rock and metal, I watch science fiction and horror movies, I wear dark and muted colour clothing... and on my music player on my phone is Cyndi Lauper, Madonna, B*Witched and Nicki Minaj to name a few. Looking at me it's unxpected.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Why? It doesnt matter what people think Lmao


----------



## Ivoriy (Apr 2, 2016)

I am. But I feel embarrassed for liking 80s pop/rock songs, melancholic indie and older bands like Pink Floyd, interpol, The Who etc. it's more that I feel like people will think i like these bands because I wanna impress others when In fact it really isn't that case. I just don't like modern pop music the way I used to. I'm a girl and I prefer bands with male vocalists (with a few exceptions). 

I highly recommend to you the band daughter. Other than that Pink Floyd's wish you where here, comfortably numb and high hope (my fav song). Other than that, mazzy star is really nice too and coldplays album parachute and Keaton henson. 

But in the end, don't feel embarrassed for your taste, many people like the music you like. It doesn't make you gay. In the same way the taste I have doesn't makes me pretentious.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

No. Life's short, do what makes you happy.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Yeah. I feel like I'm the only one who likes metal.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

It's cute when a guy has a feminine side. Don't be embarrassed. Adds to your character. I prefer it because things aren't as black and white.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

When you start listening to a bit of everything it kind of has to cancel itself out

But when I was about 13 or so I only listened to rock music and I considered pop/hiphop to be **** by default.

if you open that tag your computer may explode. And I accept no responsibility. I'm being serious there's tons of YouTube videos under that (it loads quickly for me but not sure about other people.)


* *


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> (it loads quickly for me but not sure about other people.)


Could you recommend us whatever model of supercomputer you must be using? Because that's pretty amazing lol, I can't even watch videos on my laptop without the pause and play buttons being laggy.


----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX (Jul 20, 2017)

No, if anything I feel a bit elitist for what I listen to and get giddy when people ask me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> Could you recommend us whatever model of supercomputer you must be using? Because that's pretty amazing lol, I can't even watch videos on my laptop without the pause and play buttons being laggy.


My computer is actually really laggy these days, at least while loading files and such. I noticed SAS changed something a while ago that made embedded videos load slightly faster though.

Asus P6X58D-E 
i7 920 2.67 ghz
6 GB ram (needs to be at least 8 really these days.)
GeForce GTX 970
850w psu

my motherboard isn't as great. I've forgotten what brand my current hardrive is it's 1tb though.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Some of it. I had to reset the play counts on iTunes for a few songs that had made it to the Top 25 Most Played list.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Embarrassed? Why? :stu


----------



## NephthysDrakul (Sep 6, 2016)

Not at all, but I worry about telling people what I actually listen to and them looking at me like I'm some kind of alien. I think a lot of people would judge me because black metal's my favorite but I can use that to my advantage, I guess! If people think I'm scary, they don't mess with me. No skin off my nose.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't think so. Come to think of it, I don't think I am with people enough to expose my musical taste to them in the first place. I don't even remember the last time I had someone sitting in my car who isn't my parents or my dog lol.


----------



## marylight (Jul 2, 2017)

Yeah. It is really hard to look for someone that has the same music taste was yours. Specially here in the Caribbean. I like our music but I like english music more. I always feel embarrassed when I show someone my playlist. So I just keep it to myself.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

For the most part, no. But the music I would be somewhat ashamed to be caught listening to would be a WWE soundtrack. Not for the music itself as a lot of soundtracks are pretty good (especially the older stuff) but rather the origin of the said music given wrestlings frowned upon perception for years now. Also, I consider Miley Cyrus's "Party in the USA" a guilty pleasure of mine as well.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I couldn't care less. If someone gets offended about the music you listen to, they're not worth your time.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Hell no


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

should be embarrassed if it involves words


----------



## Justright (Jul 7, 2017)

Yes I struggle with this too. I have gone from listening to rock rnb and metal in my teens to indie and indie pop in my 20s, only to listen to Justin Beiber and old is gold type pop music right now. My only question is, who should make you feel inadequate for liking the music you like at a certain point in time?? I have to admit I cringe when people say they like hip hop or rap as its way too "feeling" for me, and I cant express myself like that. I'm more of a cool collected indie type but listen to pop now for the 'feel good' element to get rid of my SA jitters.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm embaradded to be alive most of the time so **** it.


----------



## Ciaran128 (Mar 19, 2014)

foe said:


> I noticing that the older I get the more I'm liking pop music. Taylor Swift, Ellie Goulding, Sia, and I even some of One Direction. Even music from my childhood I used to hate, I now actually like it. Mariah Carey is one...how can you not like "Always Be My Baby"?...a younger insecure version of myself obviously didn't.
> 
> I'd say I'm a hardcore Taylor Swift fan. Got all of her albums.


I love a bit of old school Mariah Carey :grin2: Not really the sort of music most people I know are into, so it can be a little embarrassing. But I don't mind too much.


----------



## LunaStar (May 3, 2016)

I'm embarrassed to admit that I still listen to Celine Dion. I first started getting into her music when I heard "My Heart Will Go On" at age 10 when I watched Titanic. Well, just the other day I was walking home blasting this song on my ipod, and a jogger passed by and I quickly turned down the volume. I was afraid it would be heard lol...


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

if someone irl asks me what I listen to I generally avoid giving the answer as I am sure people would look at me like 'da***?' it's kinda niche and scattered, I do like some pop music but not really enough to share tastes with a lot of people. it's cool that I can talk about something in common but i'm sure as soon as I put something a bit more banging or intense on people would be like








I also like a lot of polarising music, so its unlikely I will have identical taste with someone, there isn't really that much of a pattern or theme with my taste. it's a bit like consuming a diet which ranges from a bowl of beans, an absurdly hot chilli pepper, a mcdonalds, a solitary boiled egg, a "healthy meal", 2 gallons of gravy, and something with the name artisan in it. its all over the place!
i'm trying to work on being more open about it, i'm pretty open on here compared to real life. I often get the feeling of "whats the point?" though, if someone likes one type of stuff I like they are equally dismissive of something else. if we consider music a thing to bond over then I am pretty sure I will both magnetize and repel an individual.


----------

